# OPENING DAY BUCK



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Took my personal best buck on Saturday in the first 20 minutes in to my hunt. Hadn't had pics of him for 2 weeks and Saturday he decided to make an appearance @ 5:30! Couldn't believe he came out that early. 20 yards and 150 grains of slick trick later, he's heading for the wall!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

St mags are also what we shoot. No reason to shoot any other head


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

@DHower08 Ol backwoods for this guy


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice buck. Awful vid.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

tootall71 said:


> Took my personal best buck on Saturday in the first 20 minutes in to my hunt. Hadn't had pics of him for 2 weeks and Saturday he decided to make an appearance @ 5:30! Couldn't believe he came out that early. 20 yards and 150 grains of slick trick later, he's heading for the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on a nice buck


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice buck, congrats. I’ll check out the the video. I’m sure it’s entertaining and all on topic!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice buck


----------

